# DVD drive not detecting blank dvds



## ankitgoyal (Feb 14, 2010)

hi,

my dvd drive is not detecting blank dvd's. It is detecting all other dvds.

Can please anyone help me with that


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 14, 2010)

What model is your dvd drive and what brand of blank dvd's are you using?  What error messages if any are you getting when you try to burn a blank dvd?


----------



## tossy (Feb 18, 2010)

It could be easy to find solution if you share the model of dvd drive...


----------



## Theblackoutow (Feb 18, 2010)

Ehh, don't worry about him. The guy troll'ed.


----------

